# First range session



## lklawson (Feb 21, 2011)

My 9yo, Christopher's, first range session.  His grand-dad's first youth .22LR (on his mother's side) given to him when he was about my son's age.

Small shoot-n-see at 15'






Torso target at 30'




Notice the shot just below the chin?  He called that.  Said he wanted to shoot him in the neck.  I don't know why.

Then he decided to play a round of golf at 25'





I'm as proud as a peacock.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice job for a first time!  What's he using?  A handgun or rifle?  

Either way, he looks like he's starting off with a decent set of mechanics, which is always a good thing.


----------



## lklawson (Feb 21, 2011)

Grenadier said:


> Nice job for a first time!  What's he using?  A handgun or rifle?
> 
> Either way, he looks like he's starting off with a decent set of mechanics, which is always a good thing.


Youth 22 rifle.  Single shot, bolt action, manually cocked.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

